# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Kυριος η κυρια

## Αλεξης

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει με σιγουρια αν εχω να κανω με αρσενικοη θυληκο πουλι;
Στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ειναι θηλυκο λογω του απαλου μωβ στο στηθος.
Ομως με μπερδευει το εντονο μπλε στον λαιμο.
Τι λετε;

----------


## Finchiii

Αλεξη με καθε επιφυλαξη , μιας και δεν εχω καθολου εμπειρια στα gouldian πιστευω οτι ειναι αρσενικο, μιας και εχει στο συνολο πολυ εντονα χρωματα ...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και εγώ συμφωνώ γιατί και το πρώτο αρσενικό που είχα το στήθος του ήταν παλ μωβ όχι έντονο και ήταν αρσενικό.Κελαηδάει καθόλου;

----------


## Αλεξης

Δεν κελαηδαει.
Αλλα ειναι ακομα "ψαρωμενο" και το εχω μονο του λογω καραντινας.
Ελπιζω να μην ακουσω την φωνη του (διοτι θελω να ειναι θηλυκο),
αλλα μαλλον θα απογοητευτω μου φαινεται.
Παντως τα χρωματα του φαινονται πιο εντονα στην φωτογραφια απο οτι στην πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Aλέξη 100% αρσενικο και πολυ ομορφος μαλιστα. 
Αντε και καλος μπαμπας σου ευχομαι

----------


## Αλεξης

Σας ευχαριστω.
Απο το μπλε κολαρο εισαι σιγουρος Οδυσσεα;

----------


## mpikis

Φίλε είναι αρσενικο..εψαξα στο ίντερνετ για τις διαφορές στο φυλο και βρηκα αυτο το αρθρο:
www.poc.gr/entypa/Sexing%20Gouldians.pdf

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ναι Αλεξη.
Εκτος του λιλακ στηθους που εχει το συγκεκριμενο, ξεχωριζει απο τα θυληκα απο τον εντονο χρωματισμο του γενικοτερα.
Επισης οπως παρατηρησες και εσυ, τα αρσενικα ξεχωριζουν απο το φαρδυτερο και εντονοτερο μπλε κολαρο, απο το καθαροτερο ραμφος με την κιτρνη ακρη και απο την μεγαλητερη σε εκταση μασκα σε σχεση με τα θυληκα.
Τα θυληκα κιτρινοκεφαλα και κοκκινοκεφαλα σχεδον παντα εχουν φαρδυτερη μαυρη περιοχη στην μασκα.
Σου παραθετω και 3 φωτογραφιες απο ενα θυληκο κιτρινοκεφαλο για να δεις τις διαφορες.
Υπολογισε μονο οτι σε αυτην που ειναι μονη της, το ραμφος της δεν ειναι καθολου σκουρο επειδη μολις εχει τελειωσει πτερορροια.
Σπανια θα δεις θυληκια με τοσο καθαρο ραμφος γιατι δεν κραταει για πολυ.

----------

